# Restaurant Blocks ?



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Accepted an offer for one 4:30-6:30pm today. Arrive a the location in Costa Mesa, no Restaurant in site. wtf ? Call support, "Oh its a wey point, I don't know why they don't tell you that." She says. Hm... K " Just wait there until you get a ping."

But a ping never comes. So I should get paid still right ?

Shouldn't it be in the earnings tab by now ?


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

You will still get the minimum.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

You are paid even you do nothing


----------



## pepe_inaki (Jul 5, 2016)

I have one question. Between deliveries, the app said me "Go back to the waiting area". The most experienced drivers go back to the waiting area, or stay near of the last delivery waiting another ping?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

iyengar said:


> You are paid even you do nothing


But when does it show up in the App ?


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> But when does it show up in the App ?


After the your block ends.



pepe_inaki said:


> I have one question. Between deliveries, the app said me "Go back to the waiting area". The most experienced drivers go back to the waiting area, or stay near of the last delivery waiting another ping?


I usually stay where I just delivered. It makes no sense driving back 17 miles. They will ping the closes available driver to that restaurant.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That's what I thought. Doesn't show up on mine.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

You hit "I've arrived" right?


----------



## CeeDub (Feb 23, 2017)

I had a 3 hour block at a grocery store for 2 nights in a row. No orders came in. I was on site, waiting. Amazon didn't pay at first. I inquired if they had a record of me working those blocks. No one replied, but the earnings appeared in my app.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes.


----------

